# Clumber Park



## Ellis1

Hi, I want to take my springer spaniel Archie to Clumber Park tomorrow, I haven't been in a while so if anyone has been can you please reply and let me know if you recommend it? Also, my dog loves to swim, can dogs swim there or is it not allowed? I would prefer somewhere I could let him off his lead  thanks!!


----------



## finoni9

Have only been to Clumber Park once - you can let your dog off the lead but there are lots of very tame squirrels that people feed, so you will have to keep an eye on your dog 

Not sure about swimming - when we were there, the water didn't look very good (lots of green algae on top of the water).

My one concern which other's hopefully will comment on, is last year several dogs become very very sick after being there and there was a warning not to take your dogs! Not sure if that issue has been cleared up or not?


----------



## finoni9

BBC News - Dog dies from mystery Sherwood Forest illness

This was the news article - did a search and they help a fun dog there end of 2011, so maybe it's all ok now.


----------



## Ellis1

Thankyou! Might try think of somewhere else if he might not be able to swim


----------



## Leanne77

The parking charge was over £5 last time I went (late last year) and that applies to anywhere you park on the estate, not just the designated car parks. There is a man who goes round in a vehicle issuing tickets if you havent already paid or arent a NT member. I just take my chances and more often than not i've gotten away without paying. That is a chance you take though.

Be warned that it is often grazed by Jacob sheep and Longhorn cattle and they are free to roam large areas. My dogs have been swimming in the lake without a problem but I always walk away from the busiest areas.

Other places I would recommend in the surrounding area is Sherwood Forest/Budby South Forest, Sherwood Pines and then Rufford CP also has a lake.


----------



## kazuya

i live near clumber and can i just say that although people do let there dogs off the lead in clumber your not suppossed to, there are signs that state this. also the water in the lake is very slow moving and quite often stagnent, you also get fisherman around the lake that pay to fish there so they arnt happy when dogs go jumping in the water.

i think its £5.80 just now to get in by car.

leanne77 why not just pay £50 for a membership then you wont have to try your luck lol

the dog deaths (only a couple as far as i know) they think are caused by a reaction some dogs have to being bitten by a certain kind of mite. things to look out for are diorrea and vomiting within 24 hours of visiting the park, if your dog gets these symptoms then go to the vet immediatly.

Dave


----------



## Leanne77

kazuya said:


> i live near clumber and can i just say that although people do let there dogs off the lead in clumber your not suppossed to, there are signs that state this. also the water in the lake is very slow moving and quite often stagnent, you also get fisherman around the lake that pay to fish there so they arnt happy when dogs go jumping in the water.
> 
> i think its £5.80 just now to get in by car.
> 
> *leanne77 why not just pay £50 for a membership then you wont have to try your luck lol
> *
> the dog deaths (only a couple as far as i know) they think are caused by a reaction some dogs have to being bitten by a certain kind of mite. things to look out for are diorrea and vomiting within 24 hours of visiting the park, if your dog gets these symptoms then go to the vet immediatly.
> 
> Dave


I dont visit enough National Trust properties to warrant paying out £50! I wouldnt re-coup my money.


----------



## Hardwick Hounds

there have also been reports throughout this year and recently of dogs having symptoms of canine seasonal illness after being at clumber park and sherood forest so definitely get your dog to the vets asap if they vomit after being there


----------

